# Green Tractor



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am going to look at a 6420 w/loader this week. I would be using it mainly haying(square bale grapple) but also some planting. Does anyone have positives and negatives to report on this model. Looked at 6310&6410's and it was difficult to see the ground immediately in front of the tractor due to the design(high square frontend) and loader(self leveling). I liked both of them very much otherwise. I really like the newer style(sloping front) on the 6420 & up. I am reluctant to spend that much, but life is short. Regards, Mike


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Vol check on the reach heighth on the 6420. Some loaders don't reach as high as others and using the grapple to put hay in the barn you may want to reach higher than you are able to. My NH only will only stack 8 high but a neighbors will reach 11 high.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, I run 2- 6430's which are the same as the 6420. They have 6 series loaders. It is hard for me to use a grapple on these tractors. My hired guy loves using them but I run a grapple on my T300 Bobcat. I can see great with that one. My local dealer has a very clean 6420 for 29K. 2wd and cab. Mike


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I have a 6430 and the main thing it lacks is power, Really wish i bought the 7 thousand series tractor for the 6 cylinder motor.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike, Thanks for your response. I guess I should have asked in my original post what type of tractor(cab) folks use with their small square grapples and how well can they gather and load with their tractor. I have a older bobcat(763) that I plan on unloading and stacking with at the storage buildings, but I wanted another cab tractor to use in the fields. The 6420 that I am going to look at is a MFWD with 6 series loader. Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I think most of the 6420's came with 620 loaders. Mine are the newer loaders 643??? Can't remember. I am sure if I used the grapple on the loaders enough, there would not be a problem. I just like being closer with the skid loader and that makes it easy for me.
Thomas, what are you doing other than haying that you don't have enough power? Pulling a big discbine? I ordered a 7 series tractor because a 13' discbine was a little hard up and down my hills. Mike


----------

